# fishing rivers



## duck slayer13 (Dec 10, 2014)

Does anyone think that fly fishing on rivers is harder than on ponds/lakes. because, I have never caught a fish in a river, but I have caught fish on lakes.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

different set of skills used- from casting- line control- to reading water to bug identification.
it all comes with practice and experience. Time on the water is what it takes. I love them both- but the total experience is more intense on the river- just so much more stimuli to take in and absorb.


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Agreed. Its just a different experience, and if you haven't done it then yes it can be difficult. There is a learning curve, but if you study up and practice you'll get it no time. I recommend getting some good beginner DVDs unless you have some one willing to take you out and spend some time on the water with you.


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

That's funny, I seldom catch anything in lakes. Must not be very good at judging where they are. Rivers on the other hand seem easy, you get lots of chances to put your offering in front of the fish.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

duck slayer13 said:


> Does anyone think that fly fishing on rivers is harder than on ponds/lakes. because, I have never caught a fish in a river, but I have caught fish on lakes.


It is just a learning curve.

Fish hold in different areas in rivers than they do in lakes. I see a lot of people that fish the extremely slow water (Like a lake). The fast water with eddies (breaks) or holes where the fish don't have to move a lot of eat will hold fish.

In rivers the fish are always looking upstream, which means you cast above the area and float it down into the hole. Also, moving water with undercut ledges and obstructions such as trees and rocks will create good water.

In clear conditions you can almost always catch fish on a river if you know what you are looking for as far as areas that hold fish.

Fish aren't as picky in rivers as far as nymphing goes unless they have been pressured. You can throw scuds, midges, renegades, stones, emergers, etc and if it is in front of their face they will eat it. It is always best to match the hatch.

The hardest part about river fly fishing is casting, but like I said put it in front of their face and they will bite.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

River and stream fishing is not rocket science, but there are a few myths out there and there are a couple of things that need to be considered. Here's my take:

1) Many of the lakes especially those in the Uinta mountains are planted with hatchery fish. These fish can be easy to catch. Lakes with naturally reproducing (wild) trout can be a little more difficult.

2) Rivers and streams that are not planted and have naturally reproducing trout--especially brown trout can be a little more difficult at times. But if you hang around them enough and observe, you will start to unravel the mysteries. Then it can become quite easy. 

3) As a general rule trout will face upstream, but if you really learn your stuff, you will realize that a river or stream has back-wash eddies and places where the current is actually going back up stream. I have watched trout sit in these back-washes facing downstream but into the current. Some of the bigger smarter fish will do this. Your flies will have to drift back upstream in most instances to catch these fish. Most times a wading angler will spook them from downstream not realizing that the fish is facing downstream.

4) Most trout will eat nymphs and dries while facing upstream, but on many rivers I have watched the fish turn and follow the bug downstream and take it facing downstream. Sometimes a fish will follow the bug and quickly get below it and then take it. 

5) In rivers or streams (mostly streams and creeks) in smooth quieter flows, I have cast into the water and watched a trout or several trout swim downstream to take a fly. They either sense the disturbance through their lateral lines or by noticing the small ripples in the water. You have to be pretty sneaky to pull this off. It is very visual and fun.

6) It is said that trout eat subsurface 90% of the time and that you catch bigger fish nymphing. I don't know how to quantify that statement. What I do know is that I specialize in dry fly fishing and 100% of the fish I catch are on top. Would I catch more if I was nymphing? I don't know how to know that. Would I catch bigger fish? Again, I don't know. Keeping a detailed journal would help answer these questions.

7) When it comes to any type of fishing, but in particular, fly fishing, using words like "always" and "never" will leave you scratching your head on occasion. Just when you think you have it "all" figured out, you will notice something new. That is why it is such an appealing pursuit.

The above does not even begin to consider what to do if there's no hatch, or what to do if there is one, or if there is a masking hatch, or fish feeding on a particular stage of the hatch. So much to learn still.


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

I just use cheater bait, soft plastics on a jig head cross current. If I feel sporting I'll throw spinners cross current or downstream for the lazy retrieve. 

WHOA, anyone feel that? Felt like the wind generated by a state full of fly fishermen snorting in disgust!


----------



## duck slayer13 (Dec 10, 2014)

What do you think is the best way to fish nymphs.


----------



## CVHunter INACTIVE (May 28, 2013)

Easiest is just a nymph and indicator. But two nymphs is better than one. If you ask me.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

duck slayer13 said:


> What do you think is the best way to fish nymphs.


A strike indicator (I prefer thingy-mo-bob) at least 8 inches away from your fly line (I prefer floating) . The strike indicator I will slide to adjust for depth. I normally run around 6 feet of tippit (Weeb). I put a small slip shot 6 inches above a bigger nymph (I prefer Copper John to start). Six inches below the big nymph I will tie a small nymph (****** Whacking - Rainbow Warrior).

~~~----()--------------•---*---*

I hope the attempt above works(mobile post)


----------



## duck slayer13 (Dec 10, 2014)

thanks for all the answers.


----------



## horkingmidget (Jan 8, 2015)

Search "utah fly fishing" on you tube, look for videos of the river/stream you'll be fishing. You'll find a lot of good information on techniques, how to read the river and identify holding spots. There is no substitute for time spent on the river so go out and give it a try.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Jedidiah said:


> I just use cheater bait, soft plastics on a jig head cross current. If I feel sporting I'll throw spinners cross current or downstream for the lazy retrieve.
> 
> WHOA, anyone feel that? Felt like the wind generated by a state full of fly fishermen snorting in disgust!


Not until you mentioned spinners. Spinners are ghetto!;-) Now jigs and plastics come with a touch of class and finess.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

brookieguy1 said:


> Not until you mentioned spinners. Spinners are ghetto!;-) Now jigs and plastics come with a touch of class and finess.


Pffft. :roll: Anyone can catch a fish on a gulp jig or equivalent. They aren't even AFL legal. Correctly working a spinner at least requires a bit of skill. ;-)


----------

